# Problemi scheda audio!

## Pes88

Salve!! 

Ho un problema con la scheda audio, non riesco a individuarne il modello, è una scheda integrata nella scheda madre asus...

Risultato lspci : 

```

lspci

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev f3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev f3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev f3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev f3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev f3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)

```

lsusb 

```

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9001 NetGear, Inc. WN111(v2) RangeMax Next Wireless [Atheros AR9001U-(2)NG]

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0d8c:0201 C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM6501

```

lsmod 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcsp               15472  0

snd_pcm               123872  1 snd_pcsp

snd_timer              34800  1 snd_pcm

snd                    90224  3 snd_pcsp,snd_pcm,snd_timer

nvidia               9651184  38

soundcore               9888  1 snd

forcedeth              90992  0

ar9170usb              70064  0

snd_page_alloc         14376  1 snd_pcm

ath                    11240  1 ar9170usb

```

Io da questi comandi non riesco a individuarla, come posso fare ??

----------

## grifone87

Prova a dare un'occhiata a questo post.

----------

## Scen

Eccola qua:

```

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0d8c:0201 C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM6501 

```

E' una scheda audio USB, per cui dovrai abilitare il driver per le schede audio USB:

http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-C-Media

```

<*> Sound card support  --->

  <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

    [*]   USB sound devices (NEW)  --->

      <*>   USB Audio/MIDI driver

```

----------

## grifone87

Visto che Pes aveva parlato di scheda integrata sulla scheda madre, avevo pensato che quella C-Media, in quanto periferica USB, non lo fosse.

----------

